# Peeing when alone



## Hmpolan (Jan 21, 2020)

I have a year and a half old intact female that is still struggling with peeing when we are not home. I have tried reducing crate size, removing bedding, increasing crate size, moving her to a confined room...basically everything and she still pees when left alone 90 percent of the time. When she first started- which was probably around 4 months old we tested her for a UTI and it wasn't super conclusion but we treated it and didnt notice much of a change. We work for 8-9 hours a day, will come home for lunch of we can. When we come home for lunch she is peeing about 50 percent of the time. I work from home frequently and she holds it from 8-5 when I am home with no issue so I know it isn't a matter of bladder control. I will also note that she never seems frantic when I get home whether she is the crate or in a room on her own. She goes in her crate no problem and will lie down and seems content. She doesn't chew anything or do any other destructive behaviour either. Any suggestions on what our next steps should be? I am contemplating getting pee pads for her to pee on because at least then it will be a controlled spot...but I dont really want to reinforce peeing in the house.


----------

